# Hoping to get this one on saturday



## Getting shallow (Apr 6, 2013)

This guy has been smart but I will get him in the end.


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

Just make sure he is 13" wide inside, if you are in an antler restricted county.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Good luck! Is that a turtle in the pic as well?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

altez said:


> Good luck! Is that a turtle in the pic as well?


Good eye!


----------



## Getting shallow (Apr 6, 2013)

That's actually a salt block but I have had a turtle pic recently.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

MLD or ???, otherwise you mite should wait a yr or so....I dought he's 13"....WW


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> MLD or ???, otherwise you mite should wait a yr or so....I dought he's 13"....WW


I'd have to ground check him...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

looks 13 to me


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Today ground checking could cost ya about 1500$ and in this case IMO you will be looking over your shoulder after you measure him. Older deer as this one looks will not be as wide (inside)as you think because your giving up an inch or so due the horns being heavier than a younger buck, figure a 15-16" outside spread will be close on a heavy horned mature deer. I would thin some of the does out you had in the other pics you posted....WW


----------

